# [Solved] DualScreen-Problem (mit einer nVidia-Grafikkarte)

## herwig

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, ein DualScreen-System unter Gentoo zu realisieren. Dazu waren mit wenig Aufwand einige Tutorials zu diesem Thema gefunden und ich machte mich an die Arbeit.

Mit Xinerama hatte ich erstmals einen Erfolg, es funktionierte auf Anhieb das, was ich mir vorstellte. Nur leider waren die Bildschirme aus einem mir nicht ersichtlichen Grund vertauscht (sprich: Das, was eigentlich am rechten Bildschirm angezeigt werden sollte, war am linken und umgekehrt). 

Ich hatte bereits die Bildschirme in meiner xorg.conf vertauscht, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Da es bisher zu keiner wirklichen Lösung kam, hab ich mich an TwinView versucht, allerdings liefert xorg beim Booten einen Fatal-Error ("no screens found").

Meine xorg.conf (Xinerama):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

       Screen          0 "Display 1" 0 0

       Screen          1 "Display 2" RightOf "Display 1"

       Option          "Xinerama" "On"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

        Option         "AIGLX"     "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/PEX"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe" # Double Buffering Extension, very important.

   Load  "glx" # GLX Extension.

   Load  "freetype" # Freetype fonts.

   Load  "type1"  # Type 1 fonts

   Load  "record" # Developer extension, usually not needed

   SubSection      "extmod"

      Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   # beryl and compiz need this, but it can cause bad (end even softreset-resistant)

   # effects in some graphics cards, especially nv.

   # Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "Display 1"

   Option   "DPMS"   "true"

   HorizSync   28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Display 2"

   Option   "DPMS"   "true"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option "hwcursor" "off"

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

# This two lines are (presumably) needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect" "true"

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" "true"

   Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card2"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option "hwcursor" "off"

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

# This two lines are (presumably) needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect" "true"

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" "true"

   Screen   1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

       Identifier      "Display 1"

       Device          "Card1"

       Monitor         "Display 1"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth           16

               Modes           "1280x1024"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Display 2"

   Device     "Card2"

   Monitor    "Display 2"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   SubSection "Display"

               Depth           16

               Modes           "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Und meine xorg.conf (TwinView):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

       Screen          0 "Display 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

        Option         "AIGLX"     "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/PEX"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe" # Double Buffering Extension, very important.

   Load  "glx" # GLX Extension.

   Load  "freetype" # Freetype fonts.

   Load  "type1"  # Type 1 fonts

   Load  "record" # Developer extension, usually not needed

   SubSection      "extmod"

      Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   # beryl and compiz need this, but it can cause bad (end even softreset-resistant)

   # effects in some graphics cards, especially nv.

   # Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "Display 1"

   Option   "DPMS"   "true"

   HorizSync   28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option "hwcursor" "off"

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

# This two lines are (presumably) needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect" "true"

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" "true"

   Option "TwinView" "true"

   Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

       Identifier      "Display 1"

       Device          "Card0"

       Monitor         "Display 1"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth           16

               Modes           "1280x1024"

       EndSubSection

       

    Option "TwinView"

   Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     "28.0 - 96.0"

   Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"   "50-70"

   Option "MetaModes"                  "1280x1024"

   Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

        Option "Stereo" "4"      

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Was von beidem nun schlussendlich funktioniert, ist mir egal, ich wäre für jede Lösung und Korrektur der confs dankbar.Last edited by herwig on Sun Jul 22, 2007 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Was ist denn wenn du "RightOf" durch "LeftOf" ersetzt?

MfG

----------

## misterjack

bei ner nvidia-karte ist eh twinview zu empfehlen, hier mal meine config:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NVAgp"         "3"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "Coolbits" "1" 

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Option      "NoLogo" "1"

    Option      "DPMS" "TRUE"

    Option      "TwinView" "true"

    Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-87.5"

    Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160"

    Option      "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1600x1200_75 +0+0, CRT-1: 1600x1200_70 +1600+0; CRT-0: 1600x1200 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024 +1280+0; CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1024x768 +1024+0; CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Display"

    HorizSync   30-87.5

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "Nvidia"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Monitor     "Display"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen      "Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"  

EndSection
```

Ich hab dazu auch noch was im Wiki geschrieben: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NVidia#tvinview

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Das mit dem right/leftoff was ich oben geschrieben habe wird wohl nichts ändern.

Ich glaube das geht mit xorg nur wenn du die Monitore an deiner Grafikkarte umsteckst.

MfG

----------

## herwig

Jetzt sieht das ganze bei mir so aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen          "Screen 1"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

        Option         "AIGLX"     "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/PEX"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe" # Double Buffering Extension, very important.

   Load  "glx" # GLX Extension.

   Load  "freetype" # Freetype fonts.

   Load  "type1"  # Type 1 fonts

   Load  "record" # Developer extension, usually not needed

   SubSection      "extmod"

      Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   # beryl and compiz need this, but it can cause bad (end even softreset-resistant)

   # effects in some graphics cards, especially nv.

   # Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "Display 1"

   Option   "DPMS"   "true"

   HorizSync   28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option "hwcursor" "off"

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "Coolbits" "1"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "TripleBuffer" "true" 

# This two lines are (presumably) needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect" "true"

        Option  "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" "true"

        Option      "TwinView" "true"

        Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

        Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "28.0 - 96.0"

        Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50 - 75" 

   Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

       Identifier      "Screen 1"

       Device          "Card0"

       Monitor         "Display 1"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#   Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth           16

               Modes           "1280x1024"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Umstecken will ich eigentlich nicht wirklich, wär also toll wenn es dennoch irgendeine Lösung gibt, mit der ich zum gleichen Ergebnis komme.

//edit: Achja, sieht jetzt übrigends genau gleich aus, wie zuvor mit xinerama.

----------

## herwig

*push* Keiner eine Idee?

----------

## misterjack

1. Man puscht nicht nach 3,5 Stunden, das ist unhöflich.

2. Hast du meinen Post komplett ignoriert bezüglich den Tipps, die ich gegeben habe. Denn mit denen wärst du zu einem Ergebnis gekommen, da bedarf es keinen weiteren Ideen.

----------

## herwig

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 1. Man puscht nicht nach 3,5 Stunden, das ist unhöflich.

  Tut mir leid, wird nicht mehr vorkommen. Ich war gestern etwas genervt.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Hast du meinen Post komplett ignoriert bezüglich den Tipps, die ich gegeben habe. Denn mit denen wärst du zu einem Ergebnis gekommen, da bedarf es keinen weiteren Ideen.

 

Ignoriert hatte ich deinen Post nicht, ich hab nur den Eintrag im Wiki total übersehen.

Wenn ich meine xorg.conf in der Section Device jetzt um 

```
Option      "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_70 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_70 +1280+0;"
```

 erweitere, wird mein linker Bildschirm überhaupt nicht mehr angesprochen. Hab ich da etwas vergessen? Bei deiner conf kommen die beiden Bildschirme ja öfters vor.

----------

## misterjack

Meine Fresse, jetzt geht mir der Threadersteller auch noch per PM auf die Nerven, ob ich denn keine Lösung habe. Als ob man 24h vor dem Forum zu sitzen hat  :Rolling Eyes:  Wenn du es so eilig hast, dann such dir nen Chat, z.b. #gentoo-anfaenger im freenode-irc, aber nerv nicht die Leute hier im Forum mit persönlichen Nachrichten.

Hast du mal mit nvidia-settings rumgespielt, was dieses dir an Konfiguration empfehlen würde? Gib mal bitte die komplette Ausgabe von cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log, am besten nach nopaste.info und den Link hier posten.

----------

## herwig

Auch dass ich dir auf die Nerven gehe bzw. gegangen bin, tut mir leid, aber in einem Forum wie diesem hätte ich doch etwas mehr Hilfsbereitschaft und Toleranz erwartet ... Nunja, ich werde es wohl nicht mehr wagen, dich zu nerven.

Zu meinem Problem:

Nun gelöst, die beiden Bildschirme waren schlichtweg falsch bezeichnet. Statt CRT-X sollte es eben DFP-0 bzw. DFP-1 heißen. Das wars, danke an alle, die mir geholfen bzw. es versucht haben.

----------

## misterjack

 *herwig wrote:*   

> aber in einem Forum wie diesem hätte ich doch etwas mehr Hilfsbereitschaft und Toleranz erwartet ... 

 

Hilfsbereitschaft bedeuted nicht, dass wir 24h rund um die Uhr zum Antworten da sind. Hilfsbereitschaft bedeutet eher, dass hier einfache Fragen (für Fortgeschrittene) in der Regel nicht mit einem RTFM beantwortet werden. Und das ist auch Toleranz, Neulingen zu helfen und diese nicht vor kalten Tatsachen zu setzen. Die PM war in der Hinsicht nicht angebracht, dass man ja sieht, wenn in einem Thread was geschrieben wurde. Wenn jeder so mit PMs um sich schmeißen würde, würde man schnell die Lust verlieren, den Leuten zu helfen. Man bekommt eine E-Mail, wird bei dem Besuch des Forums noch mit einem Popup beworfen, dass ist dann störend, wenn eine triviale Nachricht im Postkasten liegt. Gut ich war ein wenig pampig in meinen letzten Post, gebe ich zu  :Smile: 

BTT: Werde die Info mal mit ins Wiki aufnehmen  :Smile: 

----------

